# Sports trash talk



## RobbYoung (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm intrigued to see what guys from the US think about trash talk, either from players or fans in professional sports. From what I can tell (Some NFL/NHL watching) there is much more of a culture of SLAMMING people who support the opposing team, with it being seen as a part of the event.

Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable saying some of the stuff you guys did to a football (soccer) fan, for fear of getting beaten/jumped  Us Brits are fine with self-deprecation, but apparently ....ting on our football team is as bad as insulting the guys mum.

Is chirping/trash talk really that big or am I just seeing a microcosm of the fans?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 9, 2016)

Football (soccer) fans are the worst. there isn't another sport that inspires so much fan violence and unsporting behavior on the part of athletes. 

not knocking the game, it takes skill and i understand the unique challenges it takes to play, but i don't like the culture that surrounds it. 

i honestly think it stems from soccer not being a contact sport; it attracts Napoleon complexes... 

but to your point, chirping at an NFL or NHL game is expected. if you have a thick skin and your support the other team, you wear a jersey and just learn to roll with the punches. if not, you wear a regular shirt.

when this idea goes south is when you have 2 jerks supporting opposite teams and they get drunk. but you will rarely see a massive fight. 

the worst smack talk i see in NFL football is online. nobody is that brave in public.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 9, 2016)

It's been said that at least in the US, there are more major sports to spread the crazy around over.

The X-factor, of course, is seeing a game live where many people get obliterated, but then the trash talk is more out of drunkenness than fealty to one's team. I've been to Buffalo Bills home games in a Patriots jersey and the expected trash talk was decent, but the worst I received was at an Islanders game with no team attire on at all (apparently too tall for some folks a few rows behind me).


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 9, 2016)

Demiurge said:


> It's been said that at least in the US, there are more major sports to spread the crazy around over.



we also don't have an amateur league for major sports so we don't suffer the hooliganism problem either


----------



## bostjan (Sep 9, 2016)

We need a pitcher, not a belly-itcher!
We need a catcher, not a belly-scratcher!

Oh, wait, was I not supposed to read the thread title, assume I knew the purpose of the thread, then come in here and post without reading the previous posts? Sorry...

It seems every sport has a certain level of trash talk involved. No matter how much we stress sportsmanship to the next generation, they will see out behaviour and allow it to influence them to some extent.

And as far as football/soccer being the worst, well, maybe, but let's not forget "Disco Demolition Night," or Michgan State University's loss in NCAA Basketball, which caused riots on campus and in the surrounding areas.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 9, 2016)

RobbYoung said:


> I'm intrigued to see what guys from the US think about trash talk, either from players or fans in professional sports.



I hate it and think it's immature. I'm a huge NFL fan and it annoys me to see players/fans talk trash to the point that I want their team to lose. Which is unfair because not everyone on that team/every fan is talking trash. When a team wins and their players/fans are humble, "good game, good luck when you play whoever next week and see you in November and/or whatever", that earns respect. I understand that trash talk is part of sports so I roll with. I hate it but I still roll with it.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 9, 2016)

bostjan said:


> And as far as football/soccer being the worst, well, maybe, but let's not forget "Disco Demolition Night," or Michgan State University's loss in NCAA Basketball, which caused riots on campus and in the surrounding areas.



still not approaching soccer levels. although i see more of the mob mentality a University sports.


----------

